# CPT 97010 Hot/Cold pack



## msingh23 (Aug 1, 2014)

Most if not all insurance cariies considered CPT 97010 Hot/Cold pack as  "incidental to another procedure?  can we eliminate those not payable when submititng our claims or we have to to list all services that performed during visit for reporting purposes, no matter is it is payable or not by insurance.
      Your opinion appreciated.
Thanks
msingh23


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, the 97010 is bundled/included and not usually reimbursed. BUT, in your practice, there is some type of overhead costs associated with this CPT. Your practice management system should track all CPT codes so the practice has a record of all procedures, even those that are not bringing in revenue.  The 97010 is a small piece of the entire puzzle called practice management. Example, bandaids and gauze pads and alcohol pads are not separately reimbursable, but add to the overhead costs so they must be accounted for.


----------



## msingh23 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for your response and explation, appreciate.
msingh23


----------



## teresabug (Aug 1, 2014)

Some auto and work comp carriers pay 97010, unless things have changed since I billed this.... We had the other carriers templated in the system for the billed amount to be $0.00 so that we could track our supplies used.


----------



## msingh23 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks teresabug, that additional info is great i can suggest the $0.00 template for the carries that is not a payable.
msingh23


----------

